# Songs About Food



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

Post songs about food. Bon appétit.

*Food Glorious Food - Oliver!  (The Musical)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Peaches 'N' Cream - The Ikettes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Banana Pancakes - Jack Johnson*


----------



## OldLady (Jun 17, 2017)

OMG.  I can't think of a single one, except High Hopes that has "high apple pie in the sky hopes" in the refrain.  People don't sing a lot about food, huh?
And if anyone posts Strawberry Fields, no fair--it's about LSD.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Apples And Bananas - Lawrence Welk*


----------



## Tehon (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Tehon (Jun 17, 2017)

And another from the Big Damn Band.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

OldLady said:


> OMG.  I can't think of a single one, except High Hopes that has "high apple pie in the sky hopes" in the refrain.  People don't sing a lot about food, huh?



Stick around... we'll have a nice buffet soon. ;-)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Apples Peach Pumpkin Pie - Jay & The Techniques*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Eat It - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## miketx (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 17, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## featherlite (Jun 17, 2017)

song is so annoying...but its the only one I could think of


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Taco Grande - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Oscar Mayer Bologna commercial*


----------



## konradv (Jun 17, 2017)

Harry Belafonte- Banana Boat Song(Day O)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Spam - Monty Python*


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Raspberry Swirl - Tori Amos*


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Jun 17, 2017)

Bananas seem to be a popular topic.


Gwen Stefani- Hollaback Girl


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Life In The Slaw Lane - Kip Addotta*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Green Onions - Booker T. & The MG's*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Sliced Tomatoes - Just Brothers*


----------



## OldLady (Jun 17, 2017)

There's always The Lemon Song.


----------



## konradv (Jun 17, 2017)

Another one that mentions bananas(2:28) and saffron!


Donovan- Mellow Yellow


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Muhammed (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Sweet Pea - Tommy Roe*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Livin' In The Fridge - Weird Al Yankovic*

(clip)
(full song)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Whipped Cream - Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*A Taste Of Honey - Herb Alpert & The Tijuana Brass*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Sugar Dumpling - Sam Cooke*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Incense and Peppermints - Strawberry Alarm Clock*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Milkshake - Kelis*


----------



## konradv (Jun 17, 2017)

Tony Joe White- Polk Salad Annie

Edit:  Upon further research, I believe the true spelling should be 'Poke' Salad.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Cherry Pie - Warrant*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Cherry Cherry - Neil Diamond*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Apple Green - Milltown Brothers*


----------



## konradv (Jun 17, 2017)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Cherry Pie - Warrant*


Clip that mentions this song, start watching at 5:20.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Tra La La (The Banana Splits Theme) - The Banana Splits*


----------



## Muhammed (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Fish Heads - Barnes and Barnes*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Peaches - The Presidents of the United States of America*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Georgia Peaches - Lauren Alaina*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Peaches - In The Valley Below*


----------



## konradv (Jun 17, 2017)

Van Morrison- Tupelo Honey


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Peaches And Cream - 112*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Juicy Fruit - Mtume*


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*She Grabbed My Coconuts - Barry & The Bookbinders*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Lasagna - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*My Bologna - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Cornflake Girl - Tori Amos*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Corn Fed - Shannon Brown*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Corn Star - Craig Morgan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Cornman - Kinky*


----------



## yiostheoy (Jun 17, 2017)

Are you counting tequila as food ?!  If so then this is one of my all time favorites:


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Popcorn - Hot Butter*


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

yiostheoy said:


> Are you counting tequila as food ?!  [/MEDIA]



I will allow beverages, adult or otherwise 

*Red Red Wine - UB40*


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Summer Wine - Nancy Sinatra & Lee Hazlewood*


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Bread And Butter - Newbeats
*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Dinner And A Movie - Ronald Isley*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Girls Just Want To Have Lunch - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*I Love Rocky Road - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Chicken Fried - Zac Brown Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Soda Jerk - Buffalo Tom*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 17, 2017)

*Sukiyaki - A Taste Of Honey*


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 17, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 17, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 17, 2017)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Desperado (Jun 17, 2017)

Buffett's Hangover cure


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2017)

Polk Salad Annie already been done.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 17, 2017)

Herbs or seasonings to foods count???


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## JustAnotherNut (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 17, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jun 17, 2017)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Jun 17, 2017)

Couldn't find an actual Beatles recording of this song.  Guess a cover will have to do.   


Savoy Truffle- Beatles cover by The Analogues


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2017)

American Pie


----------



## konradv (Jun 17, 2017)

Dee Dee Sharp- Mashed Potato Time


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2017)

Apple Pie


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2017)

Cornbread n Chicken


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 17, 2017)

Popcorn  Lemme tell ya summin' now, this man works hard to say popcorn. What a tight band!


----------



## skye (Jun 17, 2017)

Suzanne Vega - Caramel


----------



## Tehon (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 17, 2017)

*Van Halen - Ice Cream Man*


----------



## skye (Jun 17, 2017)

George Harrison - Thanks For The Pepperoni


----------



## Borillar (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 17, 2017)

Herbie Hancock - Cantaloupe Island


----------



## Borillar (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 17, 2017)

Lots of food in this thread huh?


----------



## Borillar (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Borillar (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 17, 2017)

ohhhhh this is such a fabulous buffet!!


----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2017)

food fun song ding a ling lol


----------



## waltky (Jun 18, 2017)

possum likes the one `bout bein' a Oscar Meyer weiner...

... an' the one dat spells b-a-l-o-g-n-a


----------



## skye (Jun 18, 2017)

*I heard it through the grapevine - Creedence*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2017)

*Pizza Day - The Aquabats*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2017)

*Hot Dog In A Hallway - NoFX*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2017)

*Blueberry Hill - Fats Domino*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2017)

*She Don't Use Jelly - The Flaming Lips*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2017)

*Black Coffee In Bed - Squeeze*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2017)

*Coffee And TV - Blur*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2017)

*Chocolate Salty Balls - Chef (Isaac Hayes)*
(from South Park)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2017)

*Candy - Cameo*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2017)

*Bakerman - Laid Back*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2017)

*Poundcake - Van Halen*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2017)

*Chocolate Cake - Crowded House*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2017)

*The White Stuff - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2017)

*Candy Everybody Wants - 10,000 Maniacs*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2017)

*Spill The Wine - Eric Burdon and War*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2017)

*Eat The Music- Kate Bush*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 18, 2017)

*Cream - Prince*


----------



## Dalia (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## froggy (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## HenryBHough (Jun 19, 2017)

Twofer:




To find the connection to food ya gotta listen tot he song....


----------



## froggy (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 21, 2017)

*Foil - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 22, 2017)

*Theme from Rocky XIII (The Rye Or The Kaiser) - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 22, 2017)

*Bean In Your Ears - Serendipity Singers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 22, 2017)

*Junk Food Junkie - Larry Groce*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 22, 2017)

*Pork And Beans - Weezer*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 22, 2017)

*Milk And Sugar - G. Love featuring Scott & Seth Avett*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 22, 2017)

*Ice Cream {live} - Sarah McLachlan*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2017)

*Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes - John DeBello*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2017)

*VeggieTales Theme Song*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 23, 2017)

*Addicted To Spuds - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## skye (Jun 23, 2017)

"Make Yourself A Happiness Pie"


Ray Noble & The New Mayfair Dance Orchestra.
Vocal Refrain by Al Bowlly.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## konradv (Jun 26, 2017)

Watching _Hairspray,_ the original, and this came on.  Had to post it.


Dee Dee Sharp- Gravy(For My Mashed Potatoes)


----------



## Dalia (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 10, 2017)

Some newer (fresher) food...

*Passionfruit - Yaeji*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 10, 2017)

Chili's commercial...

_Barbeque saaaaaaaauce!_


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 10, 2017)

*"I Want A Shasta"*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 10, 2017)

*"I'd Like To Teach The World To Sing" (Coca-Cola)
*


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 10, 2017)

Alan Stallion said:


> *"I Want A Shasta"*



That one takes you back!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2019)

*Yes We Have No Bananas - Louis Prima*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2019)

*I Like Bananas Because They Have No Bones - George Elrick*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2019)

(reposting)
*
Beans In My Ears - The Serendipity Singers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2019)

*Champagne Jam - Atlanta Rhythm Section*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2019)

*Strawberry Shortcake - Jay and the Techniques*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2019)

*Jelly Jungle (Of Orange Marmalade) - The Lemon Pipers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2019)

*Little Green Apples - O.C. Smith*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 6, 2019)

*Pickin' Wild Mountain Berries - Peggy Scott & JoJo Benson*


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Yarddog (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Borillar (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Borillar (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 7, 2019)

*A Chicken Ain't Nothin' But A Bird - Cab Calloway*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 7, 2019)

*Thanksgiving Song - Adam Sandler*
(original "Saturday Night Live" performance)


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 7, 2019)

*I Like Bananas *


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 7, 2019)

God bless you and John always!!!

Holly


----------



## norwegen (Sep 7, 2019)

Randy Stonehill - American Fastfood


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2020)

*One Ton Tomato - Michael Nesmith*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2020)

*Toast And Marmalade For Tea - Tin Tin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2020)

*Jellybread - Booker T & The MG's*


----------



## Natural Citizen (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2020)

Food as metaphors...

*One Man's Leftovers (Is Another Man's Feast) - 100 Proof Aged In Soul*

*Too Many Cooks (Spoil The Soup) - 100 Proof Aged In Soul*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2020)

*Watermelon Man - Mongo Santamaria*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2020)

*Hot Pastrami - The Dartells*
Just missed the top 10 in 1963
*
Dill Pickles - The Dartells*

Couldn't find the one about Swiss Cheese. Maybe it'll "turnip" some day (end bad pun)


----------



## the other mike (Apr 18, 2020)

These may have been posted before, but I'm not in the mood to go back through 10 pages to see.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2020)

1962 and 1963 were good years for food songs...

*Hot Pastrami with Mashed Potatoes - Part 1 - Joey Dee and the Starliters*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2020)

*Hot Cakes - Dave "Baby" Cortez*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2020)

*On Top Of Spaghetti - Tom Glazer & the Do-Re-Mi Children's Chorus*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2020)

*Mashed Potato Time - Dee Dee Sharp*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2020)

*Mashed Potatoes, Part 1 - Steve Alaimo featuring the James Brown Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2020)

They sure loved their mashed potatoes in 1962

*Gravy (For My Mashed Potatoes) - Dee Dee Sharp*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2020)

*Potato Peeler - Bobby Gregg & His Friends*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2020)

*Lemon Tree - Peter, Paul & Mary*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2020)

*A Taste Of Honey - Martin Denny*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 18, 2020)

Finishing off tonight's menu...

*Hot Pepper - Floyd Cramer*


----------



## boedicca (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (May 22, 2020)

*If I Knew You Were Coming (I'd've Baked A Cake) - Eileen Barton*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 22, 2020)

*Ginger Bread - Frankie Avalon*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 22, 2020)

*Fried Onions - Lord Rockingham's XI*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 22, 2020)

*Raspberries, Strawberries - The Kingston Trio*


----------



## Alan Stallion (May 22, 2020)

*Fried Eggs - The Intruders*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 4, 2020)

*Theme song from "Vegetable Soup"*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 4, 2020)

*Jambalaya (On The Bayou) - Fats Domino*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 4, 2020)

*Peppermint Twist - Joey Dee & The Starliters*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 4, 2020)

*Peanut Butter - The Marathons*


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 4, 2020)

*I'll Just Have A Cup Of Coffee (Then I'll Go) - Claude Gray*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 4, 2020)

*One Mint Julep - Ray Charles*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 4, 2020)

*Shortnin' Bread - The Andrews Sisters*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 4, 2020)

*Clambake - Elvis Presley*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 4, 2020)

*Pineapple Princess - Annette Funicello with the Afterbeats*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Aug 4, 2020)

*Cherry Pie - Skip & Flip*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 4, 2020)

*Popsicles and Icicles - The Murmaids*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 4, 2020)

*Cotton Candy - Al Hirt*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 4, 2020)

*The Wedding Cake - Connie Francis*


----------



## skye (Oct 4, 2020)

Nice songs everybody..

don't know if this has been posted

*Herb Alpert The Tijuana Brass A Taste of Honey*


----------



## the other mike (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 17, 2021)

*Chocolate - The Smothers Brothers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 17, 2021)

*Cabbage - The Smothers Brothers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 17, 2021)

*Apples Peaches and Cherries - The Smothers Brothers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 17, 2021)

*(Potatoes Are Cheaper - Tomatoes Are Cheaper) Now's The Time To Fall In Love - Ben Selvin and His Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 17, 2021)

*Timothy - The Buoys *


----------



## konradv (Apr 17, 2021)

Leo Kottke- A Good Egg


----------



## lg325 (Apr 17, 2021)

Straw berry Wine.  Deana Carter         strawberry wine song - Bing video


----------



## konradv (Apr 17, 2021)

Alan Stallion said:


> *Timothy - The Buoys *


Yum!


----------



## lg325 (Apr 17, 2021)

konradv said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> > *Timothy - The Buoys *
> ...


 wheres the food reference


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 17, 2021)

lg325 said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Alan Stallion said:
> ...



Timothy is the meal.


----------



## lg325 (Apr 17, 2021)

pretty gruesome but here it is with lyrics


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 17, 2021)

*The Candy Man - Sammy Davis Jr.*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 17, 2021)

*I Want It Now! - Veruca Salt (Julie Dawn Cole) *
from "Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory"


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 21, 2021)

*A Cup Of Coffee, A Sandwich and You (from "Charlot's Revue of 1926") - Gertrude Lawrence & Jack Buchanan*


----------



## surada (Apr 21, 2021)

Alan Stallion said:


> Post songs about food. Bon appétit.
> 
> *Food Glorious Food - Oliver!  (The Musical)*



Yes, We Have NO Bannanas

Jambalaya, a-crawfish pie and-a fillet gumbo

Put a lime in the coconut, and drink them both together, put the lime in the coconut, then you'll feel better.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 7, 2021)

*Hot Dogs and Sasparella - Ted Fio Rito and his Orchestra, vocal by Muzzy Marcellino*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 7, 2021)

*Hot Dog - Buck Owens*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 7, 2021)

*Armour Hot Dogs radio ad jingle - Aretha Franklin*

*and a vintage 1967 commercial*


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## froggy (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## bluzman61 (Jun 8, 2021)

Cheeseburger in Paradise - Jimmy Buffet


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 8, 2021)

*Chiquita Banana - 40s commercial (sung by Monica Lewis)*

Sí sí sí sí!


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 8, 2021)

*Banana Splits - The Dickies*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 8, 2021)

*Thirty Thousand Pounds of Bananas - Harry Chapin*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 8, 2021)

*Celery Stalks at Midnight - Les Brown, vocal by Doris Day*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jun 9, 2021)

Two from Frank Zappa...

St. Alfonzo's Pancake Breakfast

Watermelon in Easter Hay

And in "Cheepnis" the song starts off about eating a hot dog....

Cheepnis


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jun 9, 2021)

Gonna get a big dish of beef chow mein
					

Werewolves Of London clip with quote Gonna get a big dish of beef chow mein     Yarn is the best search for video clips by quote.     Find the exact moment in a TV show, movie, or music video you want to share.     Easily move forward or backward to get to the perfect clip.




					getyarn.io
				




Werewolves of London - Warren Zevon


----------



## bluzman61 (Jun 9, 2021)

Sugar, Sugar - The Archies


----------



## Borillar (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jun 10, 2021)

Institutionalized - Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jun 10, 2021)

Sushi Girl - The Tubes


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2021)

*Let's All Go To The Lobby (Intermission Theme)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2021)

*Shake Your Coconuts - Junior Senior*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2021)

*Coconut - Nilsson*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 11, 2021)

*Fast Food - Stevens & Grdnic*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 12, 2021)

*Carrots Are Divine - Bugs Bunny*

I'd like to get 'em a dozen for a dime.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 15, 2021)

*Love & Maple Syrup - Gordon Lightfoot*


----------



## Ringo (Jun 17, 2021)

*


----------



## whoisit (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## whoisit (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## whoisit (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Hossfly (Jun 27, 2021)

The Banana Boat Song


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 19, 2021)

*Tutti-Frutti - Slim and Slam*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 19, 2021)

*Hot Toddy - Ralph Flanagan and his Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 19, 2021)

*Pa-Paya Mama - Perry Como, with Hugo Winterhalter's Orchestra and Chorus*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 19, 2021)

*Papaya - Urszula Dudziak*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 19, 2021)

"I'm strong to the 'finich' cause I eats me spinach"

*I'm Popeye the Sailor Man - Popeye*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 19, 2021)

*You've Gotta Eat Your Spinach, Baby (from "Poor Little Rich Girl") - featuring Shirley Temple *


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 19, 2021)

*Animal Crackers in My Soup - Shirley Temple*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 19, 2021)

*Chicken Soup in a Song - India.Arie*


----------



## skye (Nov 19, 2021)

I haven't read all this thread, hope this has not been posted



Suzanne Vega - Caramel​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 19, 2021)

Cool. Let's go hang out at Tom's Diner...

*Tom's Diner - Suzanne Vega & DNA*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 19, 2021)

*Milkshake and Potato Chips - Bob Marley*


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Hossfly (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 19, 2021)

*An Apple For The Teacher - Bing Crosby and Connie Boswell*


----------



## skye (Nov 19, 2021)

Mean Mr Mustard  -The Beatles. -  Get Back Sessions ​


----------



## skye (Nov 19, 2021)

My Boy  Lollipop!


----------



## skye (Nov 19, 2021)

night y'all 

this is gorgeous and beautiful!

Sting - Soul Cake


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Ringo (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Nov 20, 2021)

Can-o-corn - Coolio


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2021)

*The Eggplant That Ate Chicago - Dr. West's Medicine Show and Junk Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 20, 2021)

*Cabbages and Kings - Charlie Applewhite, orchestra and chorus conducted by Jack Pleis*


----------



## skye (Nov 22, 2021)

Neil Young - Sugar Mountain​


----------



## skye (Nov 22, 2021)

Oh Yes!!!! love this Paul's song! he-he


'Flaming Pie' - PaulMcCartney.​


----------



## skye (Nov 22, 2021)

One last song about food before one retires LOL....  (((night again y'all )))

Jack Johnson - banana pancakes​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2021)

*Hold Tight - Hold Tight (Want Some Sea Food, Mama?) - Andrews Sisters with Jimmy Dorsey and His Orchestra*


----------



## Ringo (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Nov 30, 2021)

*Cinnamon Sinner - Tony Bennett, orchestra by Percy Faith*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Dec 1, 2021)

*A Marshmallow World - Dean Martin*


----------



## froggy (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## froggy (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Jan 13, 2022)

Play on words...

*A Peach of a Pair - Ben Bernie and His Orchestra (Pat Kennedy vocal)*


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 13, 2022)

Not much singing but the repartee is hilarious.  Smothers Brothers were always hilarious.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 2, 2022)

*Shoot The Meat Balls To Me, Dominick! Boy!! - Jimmy Dorsey and His Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Feb 4, 2022)

Do Fries Go with That Shake? - Trulio Disgracias (featuring De La Soul)​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 3, 2022)

*The Hamburger Song - Taylor & Stone*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 3, 2022)

*I'd Like To Dunk You In My Coffee - Little Jack Little and his Orchestra*


----------



## Ringo (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## surada (Apr 4, 2022)

Ringo said:


>


Too Pooped to Pop.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 4, 2022)

Hossfly said:


> Not much singing but the repartee is hilarious.  Smothers Brothers were always hilarious.


My mom knew them in High School.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Apr 6, 2022)

Eat to the Beat - Blondie


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 6, 2022)

*Uh oh! Spaghetti-O's (1979)*

*1960s commercial*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Apr 6, 2022)

Gimme a break... Gimme a break... break me off a piece of that
*Kit Kat bar*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Jun 6, 2022)

*English Muffins and Irish Stew - Sylvia Syms*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Jun 16, 2022)

A Salt with a Deadly Pepa - Salt N Pepa


----------



## Desperado (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 17, 2022)

*Tossed Salads & Scrambled Eggs (Theme from "Frasier")
- Kelsey Grammer*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Sep 18, 2022)

Evie in a Wheat Field - Shoe


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 22, 2022)

*Cocoanut Woman - Harry Belafonte*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 22, 2022)

*Forty Cups of Coffee - Bill Haley and His Comets*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 22, 2022)

*Honeycomb - Jimmie Rodgers*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 22, 2022)

*Mangos - Rosemary Clooney*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 22, 2022)

*One Meatball - Bing Crosby and the Andrews Sisters*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 22, 2022)

*Everybody Eats When They Come To My House - Cab Calloway*


----------



## lg325 (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Dalia (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 26, 2022)

*At A Little Hot Dog Stand - Bob Crosby and Orchestra, duet with Marion Mann*


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2022)

Black Coffee · Humble Pie


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2022)

has this been posted?
Supertramp - Breakfast in America​


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 27, 2022)

*Lunch Break: Peak Hour - The Moody Blues*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sep 27, 2022)

*TV Dinners - ZZ Top*


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2022)

The Beatles - Mean Mr Mustard (guitar version)​

Apple Studios, January 25, 1969.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 25, 2022)

*Make Mine With Cheese - Woody Mankowski (Waffle Records)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 25, 2022)

*There's 844,739 Ways To Eat A Hamburger At Waffle House - Billy Dee (Waffle Records)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 25, 2022)

*Why Would You Eat Your Grits Anyplace Else - Mary Welch Rogers (Waffle Records)*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 25, 2022)

*There Are Raisins In My Toast - Danny Jones (Waffle Records)*


----------



## whoisit (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Oct 25, 2022)

I do love onions too.


----------



## whoisit (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## whoisit (Oct 25, 2022)

The Blues Brothers performing the old song Rubber Biscuit.


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 25, 2022)

*Sauce Master - David Greaves (Waffle Records)*


----------



## Leo123 (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 25, 2022)

"Hey! Got any grapes?"

*The Duck Song - Bryant Oden*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 25, 2022)

*Food Court Musical*


----------



## whoisit (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Oct 25, 2022)

*I Love Lunch! The Musical*


----------



## whoisit (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sunday at 7:01 PM)

*I Scream, You Scream, We All Scream for Ice Cream - Harry Reser*


----------



## hjmick (Sunday at 7:09 PM)




----------



## Alan Stallion (Sunday at 7:12 PM)

*Choppin' Broccoli - Dana Carvey with Orchestra
[from "The Tonight Show"]*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sunday at 7:17 PM)

*Taco Bell commercial 1979*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sunday at 7:20 PM)

*Taco Bell Commercial 1992 - Johnny Cash*


----------



## Alan Stallion (Sunday at 7:40 PM)

*First Oompa Loompa Song - from "Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory"*


----------

